# Debian - Kernel weg?



## djbergo (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Nachdem ich gestern Mount Probleme hatte und diese endlich gelöst waren, trat ein neues Problem auf.

Mein Kernel ist nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ich habe nu schon im Recovery Modus den Kernel nachinstallieren können aber Debian will immer noch nicht starten.

Was muss ich für einstellungen in der Config vornehmen?

Folgender Anleitung bin ich gefolgt:
http://www.uni-ak.ac.at/~u0003824/debdoc/x14532.html

Um schnellstmögliche hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Sinac (22. Mai 2007)

Wie dein Kernel ist weg? Sowas geht ja nun nicht einfach verloren 
Was genau passiert denn? Du willst booten aber der Kernel wird
nicht gefunden oder was?


----------



## andy72 (22. Mai 2007)

Interessant wäre jetzt noch, ob djbergo STRICT der Anweisung gefolgt ist, wenn ja, ist der Kernel ja evtl. zu alt - der Kernel auf dem Link ist noch die 2.4er Version - ergo mit Kernel 2.6.x nicht kompatibel. Das würde dann erklären, warum nix mehr geht.

Eine Möglichkeit erst mal an das System zu kommen,wäre erstmal zu versuchen, das Sys im init 1 zu booten bzw am Kernel-Prompt ein "init=/bin/sh" zu versuchen, und dann nach und nach das System abklopfen um zu sehen, was noch funktioniert. Vermutlich geht util-linux nicht mehr, womit man dann modprobe nutzen kann, um Module/Treiber zu laden.


----------



## djbergo (22. Mai 2007)

Da ich vor einiger Zeit mein Root Passwort vergessen hatte musste ich das System im Recovery Modus starten um dieses neu setzen zu können.

Da ergaben sich wie schon oben genannt "Mountprobleme" Durch eine Doppelmountung, sprich falsches Mounten is der Kernel nicht mehr auffindbar gewesen.

Ich musste nun ein Kernel wieder Installieren und das System Rebooten.
Jedoch keine wirkliche Reaktion im Web. Server ist nicht verfügbar.

Was kann ich denn nu machen, dass der Kernel richtig arbeitet?


----------



## djbergo (22. Mai 2007)

P.S. Das is ein ROOT Server, das heißt ich habe keine Booteinsicht


----------



## andy72 (22. Mai 2007)

Um ein Root-Passw.zu recovern muss man aber keinen neuen Kernel installieren 

Anleitung:
am Boot-Prompt den Parameter "init=/bin/sh" eingeben um das System im untersten Level zu starten, ohne init zu starten (und damit die Boot-Scripts/init-scripts).

am init angekommen, erscheint nun ein einfacher sh-prompt, ein Login gibt es hier nicht.
Nun mountet man die Root-Partition im Schreib/Lesemode:


```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

Folgend editiert man die /etc/passwd und setzt anstelle des Stern (x) bei Root nun ein Leerzeichen oder nix, das muss dann so aussehen:


```
root::root:/root:/bin/bash
```

Datei speichern und nun das Passwort für Root neu vergeben:

```
passwd root
```

Das war es schon: System neu starten und sich freuen, wie einfach das sein kann 

ACHTUNG:
Diese Anleitung kann zu Missbrauch führen: Schützt Euren Bootloader mit einem Passwort


----------



## andy72 (22. Mai 2007)

Hm, das macht das ganze etwas schwieriger *kopfkratz*


----------



## djbergo (22. Mai 2007)

Die sache mit dem Passwort is ja schon schnee von gestern  Des hab ich ja schon gemacht

Aber beim benutzen vom Recovery System habe ich wohl ein Fehler gemacht, sodass der Kernel komplett gelöscht war.

Folgende Kernel Version habe ich vorhin nachinstalliert: kernel-image-2.6.8-2-386

Jetzt is ja nur die frage, wie bekomme ich diesen Kernel auch zum Funktionieren!


----------



## andy72 (22. Mai 2007)

Was hast Du genau nach der Installation des Kernel-Image gemacht, und wie genau verhält sich Dein System jetzt ? Wird init noch gestartet, oder bleibt der Sys-Start bereits vor/mitten im Kernel hängen ? Welcher Boot-Loader ist installiert ? Lilo ? Grub ?


----------



## djbergo (23. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mal die Log Datei ausgewährtet... Folgender Fehler:


```
/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: add_modules_dep_2_5: modprobe failed
FATAL: Module piix not found.
FATAL: Module ata_piix not found.
FATAL: Module sata_via not found.
FATAL: Module libata not found.
FATAL: Module sd_mod not found.
FATAL: Module sata_nv not found.
FATAL: Module sg not found.
WARNING: This failure MAY indicate that your kernel will not boot!
but it can also be triggered by needed modules being compiled into
the kernel.
```


Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## andy72 (23. Mai 2007)

Du Hast einen Kernel ohne Module/Treiber gebaut bzw installiert oder es fehlen Treiber.
Kommst Du nun noch bis zum Login, oder steht auf der Konsole "Kernel-Panic" ?
Wenn Du Dich noch am Sys anmelden kannst, kannst Du das beheben,in dem Du einen neuen Kernel baust - wenn nicht, sieht es schlecht aus. In diesem Fall ist es hilfreich, wenn Du noch einen Kernel auf dem System hast, den Du nutzen kannst


----------



## djbergo (23. Mai 2007)

Durch das einsetzen vom neuen Kernel, hatte ich nu sogar schwierigkeiten mit Grub.

Er wollte gar nix mehr mounten. Nicht mal mehr vom CD Laufwerk.
Erst nach externes löschen des Kernels lief der Server wieder im Recovery Modus.

Wie bekomme ich es nu hin, dass ein Kernel funktioniert?


----------



## djbergo (23. Mai 2007)

Folgende Fehlermeldung ist daraus entstanden:


```
/usr/src# dpkg -i kernel-image-2.6.11.7_custom.1.0_i386.deb
(Lese Datenbank ... 43248 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von kernel-image-2.6.11.7 custom.1.0 (durch kernel-image-2.6.11.7_custom.1.0_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz fÃ¼r kernel-image-2.6.11.7 ...
Richte kernel-image-2.6.11.7 ein (custom.1.0) ...
/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: add_modules_dep_2_5: modprobe failed
FATAL: Module sata_nv not found.
WARNING: This failure MAY indicate that your kernel will not boot!
but it can also be triggered by needed modules being compiled into
the kernel.
Not touching initrd symlinks since we are being reinstalled (custom.1.0)
Not updating image symbolic links since we are being updated (custom.1.0)
```


----------



## andy72 (23. Mai 2007)

Versuche mal ein "depmod -ae" - das reinitialisiert die Module-Abhängigkeiten


----------



## djbergo (23. Mai 2007)

Der meint, dass ein bestimmter Kernel Ordner nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## andy72 (23. Mai 2007)

Okay, dann tue das mal ordentlich neu machen mit dem Kernel:

Download des Kernels von ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.tar.gz
Installiere Dir von CD die Compiler gcc,g++ sowie binutils,autoconf,automake,gettext.
Evtl. auftretende Abhängigkeitsprobleme UNBEDINGT auflösen,da sonst kein Kernel übersetzt (gelinked) werden kann.

dann nach /usr/src entpacken:
tar xfz linux-2.6.21-1.tar.gz

danach einen Link auf das Verzeichnis und hinein wechseln:
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-1 /usr/src/linux
cd linux

make mrproper
make bzImage
make modules
make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.21
cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.21

Nun noch die /etc/grub.conf bzw menu.lst vom Grub bearbeiten und das neue Image eintragen (Da erstellst u einfach ein neues Menü)

PC neu starten und sehen,dass er vom neuen Kernel startet.


----------



## djbergo (23. Mai 2007)

Ich habe kein Zugriff auf grub


----------



## andy72 (23. Mai 2007)

Kannst Du den Installierten Kernel konfigurieren, oder ist die Installation fehlerhaft ?


----------



## djbergo (23. Mai 2007)

nein. Da kommt dann immer ne fehlermeldung.

Ich habe nu meine Daten vom Server gesichert und werde ihn neu aufsetzen.


----------



## andy72 (23. Mai 2007)

Davon kann ich Dich wohl nicht abhalten, aber wegen eines Kernel-Fehlers ein System neu installieren ? Versteh' ich nicht so ganz  Was genau ist denn die Fehlermeldung, wenn Du "make menuconfig" aufrufst ? Die vorherige Fehlermeldung war doch,dass er keine Treiber für SATA findet - Das einbinden neuer Treiber erfordert unter dem Kernel des Systemsnochnicht mal einen Neustart, sondern nur Kernel konfigurieren, Treiber einbinden und dann mit modprobe laden ... naja ...

LG & Gut's Nächtle
Andy


----------



## djbergo (24. Mai 2007)

Wie ein guter freund von mir festgestellt hat, hat die Festplatte auch Sektorenprobleme das heißt, dass der Server irgendwann eh abgeschmiert wäre.

Den Kernel habe ich dank deiner Anleitung auch zum laufen gebracht (grub) nicht im verzeichnis /etc/grub.conf sondern /boot/grub/grub.conf bzw. /boot/grub/menu.lst

Also deine Anleitung hat mir auf jeden fall geholfen 

Danke dafür.
Dennoch musste ich das System nu letzten endes doch neu machen, da zu viele Sektoren zerstört waren. Ich vermute, dass da ein Hacker sein unwesen getrieben hat.


----------

